# NBA playoff Thread 2013



## i just want luv

ALL SET

*East*

*#1 Heat (vs) Bucks #8*

*#2 Knicks (vs) Celtics #7*

*#3 Pacers (vs) Hawks #6*

*#4 Nets (vs) Bulls #5*

*West*

*#1 Thunder (vs) Rockets #8*

*#2 Spurs (vs) Lakers #7*

*#3 Denver (vs) Warriors #6*

*#4 Clippers (vs) Grizzlies #5 *

*Just for fun pick 2 teams per conference for the playoff run your rolling with.
Winner whoever has the most win total at the end. (game wins, not series)

Bonus 5 Wins if you predict the Finals winner from your picks*


----------



## i just want luv

*call me crazy if ya want*

I got

Knicks - 3
Heat - 4
Rockets - 2 
Golden State - 4

13 so far

Finals winner *Knicks*.


----------



## Limmy

Heat beat Bucks
Pacers beat Hawks
Bulls beat Nets
Knicks beat Celtics
Thunder beat Rockets
Spurs beat Lakers
Warriors beat Nuggets
Grizzlies beat Clippers

Heat beat Bulls
Pacers beat Knicks
Thunder beat Grizzlies
Warriors beat Spurts

Heat beat Pacers
Thunder beat Warriors

Heat beat Thunder


----------



## scooby

Spurs and Grizzlies
Heat and Knicks

Winners = Heat


----------



## Lmatic3030

East

Heat 
Nets

West

Thunder
Spurs

NBA Champion - Spurs


----------



## SilentLyric

east:

bucks
bulls

west:

spurs
lakers

lakers vs bucks

winner bucks


----------



## scooby

SilentLuke said:


> east:
> 
> bucks
> bulls
> 
> west:
> 
> spurs
> lakers
> 
> lakers vs bucks
> 
> winner bucks


Good pick


----------



## SilentLyric

scooby said:


> Good pick


gotta cheer on my team.


----------



## scooby

I'd cheer on mine too, if they actually made the playoffs... feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Cam1

Celtics will knockout the Knicks I bet.


----------



## rumbleroar

East: Heat, Pacers
West: Spurs, Thunder

Winner = Spurs


----------



## Josh2323

Gotta rep my home team!

*OKC 2013 NBA CHAMPS*


----------



## Jay-Son

I hope the spurs get it together...warriors/Rockets are no joke.

i think hawks have the best chance at an upset in round 1. 

The West is so powerful, i am prepared for anything.


----------



## Mousey9

scooby said:


> I'd cheer on mine too, if they actually made the playoffs... feelsbadman.jpg











East:Heats, doesn't matter
West:Thunder, Grizzlies

Champion:Thunder


----------



## anonymid

Heat
Celtics (homer pick)
Thunder
Spurs

Heat over Thunder in the Finals.


----------



## fonz

Heat

/thread


----------



## fight2finish

Heat vs Knicks
Thunder vs Warriors

Heat vs Warriors...

WARRIORS (2-4)


----------



## fight2finish

I hope the Warriors don't have to play the Nuggets but it's looking that way. They're 1-3 on the season and they just barely pulled that 1 out. But Gallinari's out so that should give the Dubs an advantage. I seriously think they could win it, no flattery because they're my team.

Steph Curry needs 2 more 3s to break Ray Allen's single-season record of 269. If he hit 7 last night I know he can hit 2+ tomorrow vs Portland!

Off to the playoffs and finals we go!


----------



## Andrew4

East: Heat & Pacers
West: Thunder & Spurs

Champs: Heat


I think it's going to be extremely difficult to beat the Heat. They are over the hump and know how to win big games from their experience last year. They are even better this season with their improved depth. Hard to believe someone is going to beat them 4 times in 7 games when they've won 36 of their last 38 (and a few without LeBron and DWade).


----------



## Zeppelin

I got:

East:Heat & Knicks 

West:Clippers & Spurs

Final: Heat vs Clippers
Winners: Heat

-----
I hate the Thunder. I hope they get out in the first round. The Heat are my 2nd favorite team, after the Seattle Supersonics, which are coming back!

I like the Heat because they have two former Sonics( Allen & Lewis), and Lebron James is awesome. 

Go Sonics!


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> I got:
> 
> East:Heat & Knicks
> 
> West:Clippers & Spurs
> 
> Final: Heat vs Clippers
> Winners: Heat
> 
> -----
> I hate the Thunder. I hope they get out in the first round. The Heat are my 2nd favorite team, after the Seattle Supersonics, which are coming back!
> 
> I like the Heat because they have two former Sonics( Allen & Lewis), and Lebron James is awesome.
> 
> Go Sonics!


Seattle folks don't like the Thunder?


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> Seattle folks don't like the Thunder?


Nope. We hate them. They sell gear at sports shops here, that say 'robbed' and has a Sonics logo, or stuff that has the OKC logo, and says 'Thunder Hater', or 'Zombie Sonics'. We just feel that the team was unfairly taken from us, so we hate them.


----------



## WhoDey85

I forget in the NBA playoffs does the lowest seed that advances always play the highest seed remaining in the next round?


If so I'm taking

Thunder
Spurs
Heat
Pacers

Thunder winning the whole thing. ( I was able to make the Sonics fan to Thunder fan transition pretty easily because I live in Ohio.)

Next year, and I wrote about this in a blog, (lol) I'm going to be torn between two lovers.


----------



## anonymid

No, there's no re-seeding in the NBA playoffs. It's a fixed bracket.


----------



## WhoDey85

oh ok. I'll switch the Clippers for the Spurs then I guess.


----------



## foe

McGrady just signed with the Spurs. I don't know if that's wised or not, the only time he's ever advanced past the 1st Round was when he was on the injured list with the 2009 Rockets.

Technically, he's never made it out of the 1st Round when active.


----------



## foe

There are 5 games tomorrow that will still impact the Western Conference standings. The crazy wild West conf. LOL


----------



## Mure

I was gonna post my predictions, but really all I gotta say is Heat. Bron is just too good.


----------



## cmed

I'm excited, this is my favorite time of the year. I think Miami is a lock for the east and Denver is coming out of the west. I can't really see anybody beating Miami 4 times though.

edit - playing along with the OP's request... Miami and Indiana in the east, Denver and OKC in the west.


----------



## Jay-Son

Spurs are a real wild card going in, kind of limping to the finish, Duncan can't do it all for them. I will be intrigued to see how they fare in the first round, people expect the Spurs to choke apparently (somehow they got that label due to their overachieving during the regular season).


----------



## foe

Jazz losing in Memphis, they'll be eliminated in a few minutes.

But two games still will impact the Western standings. LOL

Houston @ Lakers, winner gets #7 seed to play the #2 Spurs.
Warriors @ Portland, Warriors wins they keep #6 seed but if they lose and Houston win then Warriors get #7 and Houston get #6.


----------



## i just want luv

Lakers officially in it


----------



## foe

The West is finally set.

#1 OKC vs #8 Houston
#2 Spurs vs #7 Lakers
#3 Denver vs #6 Warriors
#4 Clippers vs #5 Memphis


----------



## Mousey9

Wouldn't be surprised if the Lakers upset the spurs.









I expect a solid playoff run from the Grizzlies


----------



## F1X3R

Zeppelin said:


> Nope. We hate them. They sell gear at sports shops here, that say 'robbed' and has a Sonics logo, or stuff that has the OKC logo, and says 'Thunder Hater', or 'Zombie Sonics'. We just feel that the team was unfairly taken from us, so we hate them.


I guess Sacramento will hate the new Sonics then.

Grizzlies
Nuggets
--------
Knicks
Bulls

Nuggets
Knicks

Nuggets


----------



## prisonofmind

SilentLuke said:


> east:
> 
> bucks
> bulls
> 
> west:
> 
> spurs
> lakers
> 
> lakers vs bucks
> 
> winner bucks


Oh good a bucks fan to laugh at when my heat sweep them 

East:

Heat
Knicks
Pacers
Bulls

West:

Thunder
Spurs
Nuggets
Clippers

2nd Round

East:

Heat over Bulls
Knicks over Pacers

West:

Clippers over Thunder
Spurs over Nuggets

Confence Finals:

East: Heat over Knicks
West: Clippers over Spurs

NBA Finals: Heat over Clippers 4-2.


----------



## SilentLyric

prisonofmind said:


> Oh good a bucks fan to laugh at when my heat sweep them
> 
> NBA Finals: Heat over Clippers 4-2.


hey if the bulls can beat the heat without derrick rose, the bucks have a chance too.

edit: also i take back my lakers pick because of the kobe bryant injury. thunder and spurs is much more likely to happen.


----------



## prisonofmind

SilentLuke said:


> *hey if the bulls can beat the heat without derrick rose, the bucks have a chance too.*
> 
> edit: also i take back my lakers pick because of the kobe bryant injury. thunder and spurs is much more likely to happen.


They can't. Not in 4 out of 7.

The Bulls lost to the Heat in 2011 with a healthy Derrick Rose in 5 games. This team is better.

Heat went 25-5 against the West who is worlds better than the rest of the East. Only threat is the NY Knicks.


----------



## retracekim

Miami goes 16-3 and cruise. Nuff said


----------



## i just want luv

Lets gO!! 1 up, give me one more for the day.

Boston scares me man! I freak out when I see Pierce in the playoffs. If it's not Lebron guarding him he usually always hits heartbreaking shots. I expect him to come even harder next game with Kidd on him.

edit: give up a layup for the win... dagh


----------



## Natey

Andre Miller the ancient just tore up the GSW today. If you don't already believe in the nuggets you should start.


----------



## The Patriot

My NBA Playoff Picks.

Taking in the East

Heat 
Celtics


and in the West

Spurs
Denver 

NBA Champion-Spurs 

Anything can happen but I see Ginobilli continue to be a beast and that the team will pull it together, they were on top of their game early on when everyone was paying attention to The Heat, they are a dynamic team but again anything can happen. Taking Spurs in the Playoffs.


----------



## fight2finish

WOW... 65% from the field... 56% from the 3-line... 131 pts... three 35 pt quarters... all starters minus one had over 20 pts (w/o all-star D. Lee) = EFFICIENT, BEST IN FRANCHISE HISTORY, ARGUABLY MOST EFFICIENT PLAYOFF GAME EVER.

They do this every night and for sure they'll be in the finals. GO DUBS!

http://www.nba.com/games/20130423/GSWDEN/gameinfo.html#nbaGIboxscore


----------



## i just want luv

Brooks should have been in the rotation anyway.


----------



## The Professor

It's ridiculously rigged


----------



## Swamp Preist

*First Round Predictions*

*Heat* over Bucks (Bucks don't stand a chance against the biggest pile on team in NBA history)
*NY Knicks* over Boston (_"The f***ing C's, kid!!"_)
*Nets* over the Bulls (Chicago is too banged up)
*Pacers* over the Hawks (Atlanta has some of the worst fans in sports)

*OKC* over Rockets (Harden isn't good enough to lead a team, he's a complimentary player at best).
*Spurs* over Lakers (It's too late for LA. Ginobili has happened!!!)
*Golden State* over Denver (Denver's overrated)
*Clippers* over Memphis (LAC bench.... too.... powerful!)


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, Celtics have been absolutely brutal so far. 23 Points in the second half, 8 points in the 4th quarter. I thought they would struggle without Rondo, but not this much. They can't even get out of the 70's in scoring. Sweep.


----------



## F1X3R

The Professor said:


> It's ridiculously rigged


You'll hear that about all leagues, but the NBA actually has had GM's, refs and front office personnel voice paranoia about possible draft rigging's, biased officiating and other conspiracies.


----------



## WhoDey85

Wow, Westbrook is out for the rest of the playoffs. That's killer for the Thunder. I still see them getting to the finals though.


----------



## i just want luv

Every team in the west is now officially banged up.


----------



## i just want luv

CMON New Jersey!!! and keep Cj blotchson on the bench


----------



## i just want luv

**** you too Nate


----------



## CentValleyGuy

Natey said:


> Andre Miller the ancient just tore up the GSW today. If you don't already believe in the nuggets you should start.


Tore up? You won by 2 points and have lost two straight. So much for believing in dinner. My Warriors are a three pointer from a 3-0 lead. :yes


----------



## CentValleyGuy

CentValleyGuy said:


> Tore up? You won by 2 points and have lost two straight. So much for believing in dinner. My Warriors are a three pointer from a 3-0 lead. :yes


Denver (well they have been the Dub Nations dinner so far lmao) :teeth


----------



## The Phantom Pain

I hope like hell the Spurs win it. Had the Thunder not came back to win the conference finals, The Spurs probably could have won last year, or they would have had a much better time then OKC did, that's for sure.


----------



## Mousey9

i just want luv said:


> **** you too Nate












Game is going into 3rd OT...ridiculous game


----------



## i just want luv

I knew Jersey wasn't going to make much noise but this hurts. They had this game and then Blotchson blew a uncontested layup, then Nate lit him up. Then him falling on his knees 5 second violation which was a quick one. Like Golden states last night.

Collective loss in a series they could of won.

And I never did like Joe Johnson.. He makes few shots at the end but does jack else the rest of the way. You couldn't tell he was even active this game. He's always been overrated in my book.

I never get why people call Nate a scrub, he's always been a baller, low key one of the best pg scorers in the league but no one likes to give him the credit. Only reason he doesn't get the starters gig is because of his height... And the (newyork playerkillers reputation)


----------



## Cam1

Saw the Celtics were up 19 at halftime and still had no confidence that they'd win. They've managed to choke away the lead with a minute left.


----------



## Xtraneous

Nate the great


----------



## Cam1

Here comes the Knicks collapse


----------



## cmed

Boston may not be championship material but they sure are the toughest team out there. Have to respect that. I really hope this goes 7. It's a real shame Rondo is out.

Oh, and the whole "dressing up for a funeral" thing. Have the Knicks lost their minds?!


----------



## Cam1

"It was the same Jason Terry who goaded Smith into elbowing him in the face in Game 3, an offense for which Smith received a one-game suspension.

“Who?” Smith said. “I don’t even know who that is.”

And so, with the Knicks up, three games to one, in this first-round series against the Celtics, there has been another shot of adrenaline for Boston.

Asked what would have happened had he played Game 4, Smith said, “Oh, yeah. It would’ve been over. I would’ve been playing golf today."


This made the victory even better, as did JR Smith shooting 3-14 LOL. The Knicks have always been a joke, I really hope the Celtics pull this off.


----------



## i just want luv

Mama there goes that man! Underdogs making strides


----------



## Gavroche

Happy for Golden State, hope they win the west!


----------



## Gavroche

Knicks Celtics on right now. I'M SO NERVOUS Dx, Go Knicks!


----------



## cmed

Alright so now it's up to Houston to make the historic comeback from 3-0. C'mon Rockets!


----------



## Cam1

The old dog finally rolled over and died. Still somewhat impressed they were able to take it to 6 without their best player. Probably the end of Pierce in Boston.


----------



## Gavroche

Knicks almost gave me a heart attack, but I'm relieved they pulled it off. Now I hope Houston beats OKC in 7, would love to see the first time a team comes back from 0-3 to win a series.


----------



## F1X3R

Gavroche said:


> Knicks almost gave me a heart attack, but I'm relieved they pulled it off. Now I hope Houston beats OKC in 7, would love to see the first time a team comes back from 0-3 to win a series.


Me too, that's why I was rooting for Boston. I thought maybe the Knicks could challenge the Heat, but now I'm not as confident in them.


----------



## Cam1

What happened to Amare Stoudemire?


----------



## The Patriot

Taking Spurs again in round 2 vs Golden State, putting down that Golden Gate will be at least a tougher match up par none than a Kobe less Lakers team, they'll put up some high offensive numbers, mainly Jacks will step up you'll have a few guys pressing in the back court, but overall Tony Parker will do what he does which is to control the tempo, get a lead off double, pass inside to Duncan, this game won't be easy, but Spurs will take the win. Golden State has a good chance to make an upset but the odds are still on The Spurs to win the series 4-2


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

The Patriot said:


> Taking Spurs again in round 2 vs Golden State, putting down that Golden Gate will be at least a tougher match up par none than a Kobe less Lakers team, they'll put up some high offensive numbers, mainly Jacks will step up you'll have a few guys pressing in the back court, but overall Tony Parker will do what he does which is to control the tempo, get a lead off double, pass inside to Duncan, this game won't be easy, but Spurs will take the win. Golden State has a good chance to make an upset but the odds are still on The Spurs to win the series 4-2


I'm going GS 4-3. They destroyed the nuggets (which wasn't supposed to happen) without David Lee. If Bogut and the rookies can step it up like they did last series, there's no doubt in my mind that GS can win the series. Put Bogut on Duncan, Barnes on Parker and Thompson on Ginobili, their offense is shut down.


----------



## fight2finish

> Originally Posted by *The Patriot*  _Taking Spurs again in round 2 vs Golden State, putting down that Golden Gate will be at least a tougher match up par none than a Kobe less Lakers team, they'll put up some high offensive numbers, mainly Jacks will step up you'll have a few guys pressing in the back court, but overall Tony Parker will do what he does which is to control the tempo, get a lead off double, pass inside to Duncan, this game won't be easy, but Spurs will take the win. Golden State has a good chance to make an upset but the odds are still on The Spurs to win the series 4-2
> 
> _
> I'm going GS 4-3. They destroyed the nuggets (which wasn't supposed to happen) without David Lee. If Bogut and the rookies can step it up like they did last series, there's no doubt in my mind that GS can win the series. Put Bogut on Duncan, Barnes on Parker and Thompson on Ginobili, their offense is shut down.


Of course I'm going with GS over Spurs too. I was a bit skeptical given the 1-3 regular season record against Denver but they proved that they're a better team, especially winning w/o D Lee. Not sure what was going on in the last 3 mins., they got back to their old ways of not being able to close out the 4th. They just got careless and thought they had it wrapped up, typical mistake of a young team. But I think it's gonna be about the same as the DEN series - 4-2. If GS can win one at the Spurs home that will really give them a confidence boost because they haven't won at the AT&T Center since like 1996... they've lost 29 consecutive games. So if they can get at least one at AT&T like they got one at the Pepsi Center, they should be able to win at home. It's gonna be a hard fought series but I think GS will come out on top.


----------



## Xtraneous

Bulls!


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> Heat beat Bucks
> Pacers beat Hawks
> Bulls beat Nets
> Knicks beat Celtics
> Thunder beat Rockets
> Spurs beat Lakers
> Warriors beat Nuggets
> Grizzlies beat Clippers


lol


----------



## Cam1

Derrick Rose says he's physically ready to play, but not ready mentally? Uhm, it's the playoffs.... get in there? Am I missing something?


----------



## WhoDey85

Damn I missed the Thunder game today.


----------



## fonz

Cam1 said:


> Derrick Rose says he's physically ready to play, but not ready mentally? Uhm, it's the playoffs.... get in there? Am I missing something?


Damn that's some crazy sh*t.


----------



## fm5827

Cam1 said:


> Derrick Rose says he's physically ready to play, but not ready mentally? Uhm, it's the playoffs.... get in there? Am I missing something?


Hes just thinking long term man, I mean lets be honest the Bulls are not going to win this season, hes better off just sitting out and coming back when hes ready than rushing it and getting injured again. He doesn't want to be the next Brandon Roy.


----------



## Swamp Preist

What's all this I hear about Golden state beating the Spurs? I know GS is tough at home but the Spurs are tough regardless of venue, and they're incredibly experienced. They're not going to make a lot of mistakes in Oakland as the Warriors will in San Antonio. I expect the Spurs to win it in 5 games or less.


----------



## Xtraneous

Bulls win.


----------



## foe

Wow. No Rose, no problem.

Whoever had the balls to bet on the Bulls on Game 1 must got themselves some nice cash.


----------



## scooby

Jimmy Butler and Nate Robinson are 2 rad dudes.


----------



## prisonofmind

I is sad, but the Heat will come back with scorching hot ferocity.


----------



## Gavroche

Incredible game by the Bulls. Nate Robinson is a hobbit playing with the fierceness of a Samwise Gamgee in the midst of the raging fires of Morder emitted by the Miami Heat. 

I'm ready for a feature length motion picture about these Bulls. Sylvester Stallone as Marco Bellinelli, Bruce Willis as Tom Thibodeau, and Peter Dinklage as Nate Robinson.


----------



## foe

We are witnessing the soon-to-be greatest shooter of all-time. His name is Stephen Curry.


----------



## foe

I take that back. Curry is already the greatest shooter of all-time.


----------



## foe

Warriors choked Game 1 away. They had this in the bag before allowing the Spurs to go on a 15-0 run in the 4th.


----------



## i just want luv

Son of a *****!

Jared Jack is the instigator of these choke jobs by GS. Throwing terrible passes (he threw like 4 passes that lead to fastbreaks in the comeback), not getting back on D, losing EVERY 3 point shooter he's assigned to guard on EVERY play in the 4th - 2OT. 
I even want to blame him for Curry getting blocked late in the 4th for clogging up his lane.

Curry disappeared late, defense clamped up on him. Curry likes going left and he kept going into a trap every time, if they just set a pick to the right the floor would have been open. It's weird seeing a right handed player that likes going to his left so much he refuses to go right.

And Richard Jeff... Man what happened to you?? Every time he got on the floor things went to crap.


----------



## rawrguy

GS got beat really bad


----------



## cmed

Gavroche said:


> I'm ready for a feature length motion picture about these Bulls. Sylvester Stallone as Marco Bellinelli, Bruce Willis as Tom Thibodeau, and Peter Dinklage as Nate Robinson.


lmao!

and wow, the MVP shoots an air ball at the end of the game. Call me crazy, but I really think getting Ray Allen an open look should be the priority in these moments.


----------



## Gavroche

Did anyone else notice that unbearable screaming at the end of the golden state - spurs game? I kept hearing this woman from the crowd screaming, and when I get on the net today I'm finding out I'm not the only one who took note of it, I'm even hearing a sport talks how I frequently listen to talking about it lololol.


----------



## foe

Warriors have dominated in both games against the Spurs, yet are going back to Oakland with the series tied at 1-1. They should be up 2-0.


----------



## Swamp Preist

foe said:


> Warriors have dominated in both games against the Spurs, yet are going back to Oakland with the series tied at 1-1. They should be up 2-0.


I don't know about 'dominated', as they seem to lose double digit leads in a matter of minutes, and their defense gives up way to many open looks. The Spurs would be up 2-0 if their open shots would fall.
I think there is a lack of respect on the part of the Spurs with regards to GS, and if that continues this will be a 7 game series (which the Spurs will probably win).


----------



## foe

Swamp Preist said:


> I don't know about 'dominated', as they seem to lose double digit leads in a matter of minutes, and their defense gives up way to many open looks. The Spurs would be up 2-0 if their open shots would fall.
> I think there is a lack of respect on the part of the Spurs with regards to GS, and if that continues this will be a 7 game series (which the Spurs will probably win).


Yeah, true that the Warriors defense is very poor but their offense right now seems to be unstoppable. Not just how hot they're shooting either but also the great ball movement they've done so far. The Spurs don't seem to be able to guard Curry and Klay when both are on the floor.

One major factor for the Spurs comeback in Game 1 was that Klay fouled out midway in the 4th and they were able to solely focus on Curry, who had trouble setting up plays at the top of the key. Game 2 both Curry and Klay were on the floor and the Spurs mustered up a little run but wasn't enough at the end.

Spurs can't fall behind 15-20 points in Oakland, there won't be that any home crowd energy helping them out.


----------



## cmed

No games tonight  Having a chuckle reading through the comments of that picture of the woman in Miami flipping Noah the bird though.


----------



## fight2finish

Swamp Preist said:


> What's all this I hear about Golden state beating the Spurs? I know GS is tough at home but the Spurs are tough regardless of venue, and they're incredibly experienced. They're not going to make a lot of mistakes in Oakland as the Warriors will in San Antonio. I expect the Spurs to win it in 5 games or less.


I think it's gonna go to game 7, maybe 6 - this is gonna be an exciting series. The Spurs have experience but are old. Overall GSW is a faster pace team and I think their energy and younger legs will push their wins. They've already proven it by getting double digit leads up till the 3rd quarter. The deciding factor will be if they can close out games because the 4th is where the Spurs experience shines the brightest. But I think GSWs early leads and scoring will win out over the Spurs experience. I think they've learned their lesson from game 1. They just need to continue taking their time in the 4th and take quality shots and no turnovers. And now they're stepping up the D and stopping Parker... GSW is new blood to be reckoned with. It's only up from here.


----------



## fight2finish

foe said:


> Warriors have dominated in both games against the Spurs, yet are going back to Oakland with the series tied at 1-1. They should be up 2-0.


I was so mad about game 1. So glad they redeemed themselves; KLAY THOMPSON!! Do that every night!!


----------



## A name

The refs are probably going to take over tonights Heat-Bulls game.


----------



## Cam1

A name said:


> The refs are probably going to take over tonights Heat-Bulls game.


This is pretty much a guarantee for any Heat game. Lebron seems to have immunity from the refs.


----------



## Cam1

Celtics are out, now boarding the Memphis bandwagon.


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Mousey9

I hope the Griz makes it into the finals. Watching Randolph and Gasol eat up Miami's frontcourt should be fun.


----------



## cmed

I'm surprised Miami won that game. Looking at the stats Chicago pretty much out-played them in every category except turnovers. They had 4 more turnovers than Miami did. That was the difference.


----------



## Gavroche

Who saw Craig Sager's funny videobomb of Will and Jaden Smith during last night's Bulls Heat game?


----------



## Xtraneous

cmed said:


> I'm surprised Miami won that game. Looking at the stats Chicago pretty much out-played them in every category except turnovers. They had 4 more turnovers than Miami did. That was the difference.


Yea, I'm still pissed.


----------



## Dominate8132

Hope Memphis can get to the Finals. I feel like everyone is overlooking the Spurs though.


----------



## Gavroche

Happy the knicks won! I was at the yankee game so I couldn't see it, prolly relieved some stress to not see it though.


----------



## Gavroche

Golden State ;_;


----------



## rawrguy

Gavroche said:


> Golden State ;_;


I know that feels bro.


----------



## Gavroche

This knicks game is making me ill Dx


----------



## cmed

Damn games giving me a heart attack right now! C'mon New York, I want a game 7.


----------



## The Patriot

So it seems like The Charlotte Hornets are on their way back, I don't know all the details. What did I say? the Spurs were going to win 4 games to 2, said that right before the start of the second round, wow I never actually thought I'd get that prediction right but I had a feeling that The Spurs were going to dominate, they are a team that sneaks in there when you least expect it. Ho Hum Ho Hum hope Miami takes a beating from Indiana, that should be exciting.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Goooo Grizzlies!!! =D

not doing well a/g the Spurs but that's alright, gotta bounce back. but how many 3s the going to allow the Spurs to make


----------



## Zeppelin

The Patriot said:


> So it seems like The Charlotte Hornets are on their way back, I don't know all the details. What did I say? the Spurs were going to win 4 games to 2, said that right before the start of the second round, wow I never actually thought I'd get that prediction right but I had a feeling that The Spurs were going to dominate, they are a team that sneaks in there when you least expect it. Ho Hum Ho Hum hope Miami takes a beating from Indiana, that should be exciting.


Too bad the Seattle Supersonics aren't back too. I hate David Stern. He is the worst commissioner in sports history, and he screws Seattle a 2nd time in 5 years.


----------



## The Patriot

Zeppelin said:


> Too bad the Seattle Supersonics aren't back too. I hate David Stern. He is the worst commissioner in sports history, and he screws Seattle a 2nd time in 5 years.


I was really disappointed when I heard that, I know how long Seattles been waiting to get back The Sonics and than you get screwed over again, yeah I'm real sorry that it went that way, You'd have a wide market with Seattle back there's a lot of old school fans who would love to see the team again but of course like you said David Stern is the worst commissioner, (Wouldn't spit on Gary Batman if his eyebrows were on fire either.


----------



## prisonofmind




----------



## The Patriot

Lol I know they use to be The Vancouver Grizzlies back in the day but nobody ever called them Canada's team, suddenly our paper here is calling The Grizzlies Canada's team lol, in a way I can understand without the Raptors Canada doesn't have a team in the playoffs so you adopt the closes team, its just funny because they are in Memphis and lol at Cathal Kelly calling Matt Bonner a Canadian Traitor for playing with San Antonio. I guess it be nice to see The Underdog win, I'm all for Memphis making the surprising upset but I don't think of them as Canada's team, Canada's only team right now is not ready yet to be in the playoffs.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

not this year prisonofmind =P


----------



## prisonofmind

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> not this year prisonofmind =P


Don't be silly Rose. Don't get blown out by the Spurs again


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

lol, we'll come back and prove that old Spurs team wrong. wait til they come to Memphis.


----------



## prisonofmind

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> lol, we'll come back and prove that old Spurs team wrong. wait til they come to Memphis.


You do know you have to win a game in S.A. to advance to the finals even if you win all your home games right. :b


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

prisonofmind said:


> You do know you have to win a game in S.A. to advance to the finals even if you win all your home games right. :b










yeah... we're going to go into San Antonio and kick butt though. we weren't prepared all the way for game 1, that's why the Spurs made like 20 3s :b


----------



## prisonofmind

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> yeah... we're going to go into San Antonio and kick butt though. we weren't prepared all the way for game 1, that's why the Spurs made like 20 3s :b


Good luck. :yes


----------



## prisonofmind

Spurs look good Rose.


----------



## Gavroche

This is so depressing; was rooting for Memphis, when they get a comeback like that you just think they are going to follow through and win it, and then...bleh. I say they win the next 2 games at home.


----------



## pati

Painful loss, Memphis.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

prisonofmind said:


> Spurs look good Rose.


they did. Grizzlies did a nice job on defense, could have been another blowout. hopefully they tie the series while at home.


----------



## prisonofmind

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> they did. Grizzlies did a nice job on defense, could have been another blowout. hopefully they tie the series while at home.


Can't believe they came back and pushed it to overtime. That was impressive. I think they will make the home stand.

Finally get to watch Miami tonight, hope they don't let me down.


----------



## Mousey9

This years NBA playoffs has been a lackluster so far. Only one series has gone to 7 games? comeon...


----------



## Gavroche

infamous93 said:


> This years NBA playoffs has been a lackluster so far. Only one series has gone to 7 games? comeon...


This is what happens in the NBA's bloated playoff structure, it seriously needs to be re-thought to make it more exciting. The NBA quarter finals is one of the most boring playoff rounds in sports.


----------



## The Patriot

Pacers/Heat Game 1 tonight. Hoping the Pacers can upset the Heat, it won't surprise me if the Heat win but I'm taking the underdog again, not expecting an upset by any stretch but hey if it happens it happens.


----------



## Mousey9

Gavroche said:


> This is what happens in the NBA's bloated playoff structure, it seriously needs to be re-thought to make it more exciting. The NBA quarter finals is one of the most boring playoff rounds in sports.


I agree, it's too predictable. All the superstars getting hurt didn't help as well(Kobe, Rondo, Rose, Westbrook...) and then there are also the superstar teams that just steam rolls through the competition.

Your avatar is hilarious btw.


----------



## cmed

I'm impressed with Indiana. They're going to give Miami a lot of resistance. This should be a good series.


----------



## Gavroche

Incredible shot by Paul George, just goes to show you it aint over till it's over. Go Pacers!


----------



## yourfavestoner

I love basketball, but the NBA is the dullest league on Earth. Literally nothing ever surprises me.


----------



## Gavroche

sad ending to that game ;_;


----------



## F1X3R

Gavroche said:


> sad ending to that game ;_;


Yes, they almost stole one. Over coaching made it too easy.


----------



## rawrguy

Gavroche said:


> sad ending to that game ;_;


agreed... looks unless, pacers steal one, it looks like it will be miami vs spurs for the finals


----------



## Cam1

yourfavestoner said:


> I love basketball, but the NBA is the dullest league on Earth. Literally nothing ever surprises me.


College basketball is so much better.

What a devastating loss for the Pacers, hopefully they can bounce back from that.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

prisonofmind said:


> Can't believe they came back and pushed it to overtime. That was impressive. I think they will make the home stand.
> 
> Finally get to watch Miami tonight, hope they don't let me down.


I was suprised too, think the commentators said they made a 14-1 run in the 4th. I'm just glad it wasn't another blow out. the heat/pacers game suprised me too. didn't see the game (because I was nervous) but I switched every so often to see the score, pacers were leading them through the enitre first half. then I saw sportscenter, and they said that hibbert sat out when james made the gamewinner. why sit out the big man? unless he fouled out or something.


----------



## Cam1

Go Pacers, like this team a lot.

You'd think the TNT announcers would be neutral, not Lebron James fan boys.


----------



## Cam1

Nice win, two close games on the road. Even without Granger I think the Pacers have a chance. Good team.


----------



## Mousey9

Heats choked hard down the stretch.
Lebron with 2 costly turnovers and did Wade really pass up an open three for a Bosh 3??


----------



## Gavroche

Pacers were very close to being up 2-0 right now; I think they're going to shock everyone and win this series.


----------



## The Patriot

I really don't understand all the Hate for Lebron James or Dwayne Wade, no not saying anyone here hates on them but I mean in general, I can't fathom whether its jealousy, bitter people because they didn't end up on their team, they are just following the crowd but there's this idea that its considered cool to hate on them especially Lebron James. 

I understand rooting against them because they aren't a member of your team or are part of a rival team but they strike me as very classy down to earth guys, with a lot of heart and patients, they give back to the community, they do charity work in the community, the hate for Lebron seems to be a popular thing to do. 

I see people accuse other people of being Bandwagon Jumpers for liking him or for wanting him to do well, the idea that he only has fake fans, that's not true, same goes for Dwayne Wade. I have a lot of respect for both of them, they are phenomenal basketball players, sorry for the rant its just stuff I've been seeing on their facebook pages about them, haters are going to hate. 

Not everyone who doesn't like them is jealous, bitter etc but its sad that they get so much no pun intended Heat for pushing to be the best, they are both extremely hard workers, they are dedicated to the game, I don't like the fan boy attention Lebron gets from the media they take it overboard but I admire and respect him and hey if that makes me a bandwagoner or a faker, you know what ever.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Gavroche said:


> Pacers were very close to being up 2-0 right now; I think they're going to shock everyone and win this series.


agreed. still side-eyeing the coach for sitting down Hibbert during the first game. I'm so nervous about tonight's game. but I think the Grizzlies are going to win tonight, they're not gonna get beat at home


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

looking good so far


----------



## cmed

The Patriot said:


> I really don't understand all the Hate for Lebron James or Dwayne Wade, no not saying anyone here hates on them but I mean in general, I can't fathom whether its jealousy, bitter people because they didn't end up on their team, they are just following the crowd but there's this idea that its considered cool to hate on them especially Lebron James.
> 
> I understand rooting against them because they aren't a member of your team or are part of a rival team but they strike me as very classy down to earth guys, with a lot of heart and patients, they give back to the community, they do charity work in the community, the hate for Lebron seems to be a popular thing to do.
> 
> I see people accuse other people of being Bandwagon Jumpers for liking him or for wanting him to do well, the idea that he only has fake fans, that's not true, same goes for Dwayne Wade. I have a lot of respect for both of them, they are phenomenal basketball players, sorry for the rant its just stuff I've been seeing on their facebook pages about them, haters are going to hate.
> 
> Not everyone who doesn't like them is jealous, bitter etc but its sad that they get so much no pun intended Heat for pushing to be the best, they are both extremely hard workers, they are dedicated to the game, I don't like the fan boy attention Lebron gets from the media they take it overboard but I admire and respect him and hey if that makes me a bandwagoner or a faker, you know what ever.


I hear ya. I don't get the Lebron hatred either. I like this entire generation of NBA players. Lebron, Wade, Durant, Westbrook, Chris Paul, Blake Griffin... all very respectable people. Even Dwight Howard has a likeable goofy sort of persona.

It wasn't long ago that the NBA was riddled with troublemakers allen iverson


----------



## Mousey9

I wonder if the NBA would allow a Spurs and Pacers finals. The ratings might do worst than the Spurs vs Cleveland 2007 finals.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Grizzlies disappointed me, there's pretty much no chance of them coming back (especially when going to S.A. again).


----------



## F1X3R

The Patriot said:


> I really don't understand all the Hate for Lebron James or Dwayne Wade, no not saying anyone here hates on them but I mean in general, I can't fathom whether its jealousy, bitter people because they didn't end up on their team, they are just following the crowd but there's this idea that its considered cool to hate on them especially Lebron James.
> 
> I understand rooting against them because they aren't a member of your team or are part of a rival team but they strike me as very classy down to earth guys, with a lot of heart and patients, they give back to the community, they do charity work in the community, the hate for Lebron seems to be a popular thing to do.
> 
> I see people accuse other people of being Bandwagon Jumpers for liking him or for wanting him to do well, the idea that he only has fake fans, that's not true, same goes for Dwayne Wade. I have a lot of respect for both of them, they are phenomenal basketball players, sorry for the rant its just stuff I've been seeing on their facebook pages about them, haters are going to hate.
> 
> Not everyone who doesn't like them is jealous, bitter etc but its sad that they get so much no pun intended Heat for pushing to be the best, they are both extremely hard workers, they are dedicated to the game, I don't like the fan boy attention Lebron gets from the media they take it overboard but I admire and respect him and hey if that makes me a bandwagoner or a faker, you know what ever.


The Decision, the Nike ad response, giving yourself the nickname " The King", Wade and Battier's dirty play and flopping, Bosh's and Lebron's Flopping, their taunting and mugging when winning and whining and crying when losing.

Did you see Wade's elbow of Stephenson? Lebron "hugging" Hibbert from behind for 5 secs after the whistle, then throwing his hands up to the crowd? Their constant flopping even though they're the most talented team in the NBA? The way they work the refs like Ric Flair? Lebron's "bump" of Spoelstra in his 1st season? Lebron's "bump" of Mike Brown in his last? Did you see Lebron and Wade taunt Dirk's flu in the 2011 finals? They are childish egomaniacs who grew up envying Jordan.

Just because they are talented or win doesn't mean they are respectable people. I don't know how many times we have to learn this. Favre, Woods and Jordan all disappointed people when they were only athletes and never seemed that genuine to begin with.


----------



## CWe

Spurs/Heat should be Sexcellent!


----------



## prisonofmind

CWe said:


> Spurs/Heat should be Sexcellent!


Heat beat Spurs full line up with Lebron and Wade out.






lol


----------



## CWe

prisonofmind said:


> heat beat spurs full line up with lebron and wade out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I love his Dinosaur roar!

Raptor looking ***


----------



## cmed

Can the Spurs beat Miami? They shoot 3's very well and from what I've seen Miami doesn't defend 3 point shooting so great. Then again if Miami gets that fast pace that they seem to thrive on going I think San Antonio is toast. And who is going to guard Lebron? Duncan? He needs to be double-teamed, which opens up other players. They're a tough team to defend.

Then again Indy can turn this thing around tonight. Should be interesting.


----------



## prisonofmind

Indiana is making me upset. Really upset.


----------



## Nevermind0

"I don't flop. I've never been one of those guys." - Lebron James a few days ago.

>gets fined today by the league for flopping.

ahahahahaha, *no respect* for Lebron, *none.*


----------



## The Phantom Pain

Wouldn't it be funny as all sht if the finals were Indy, San Antonio after the Heat boasted about multiple championships?

And yes the Spurs could take the Heat. They're lucky the Thunder got hot and made it into the finals. The Spurs are a real team that can contain a full court offense.


----------



## prisonofmind

Nevermind0 said:


> "I don't flop. I've never been one of those guys." - Lebron James a few days ago.
> 
> >gets fined today by the league for flopping.
> 
> ahahahahaha, *no respect* for Lebron, *none.*





Dreday said:


> Wouldn't it be funny as all sht if the finals were Indy, San Antonio after the Heat boasted about multiple championships?
> 
> And yes the Spurs could take the Heat. They're lucky the Thunder got hot and made it into the finals. The Spurs are a real team that can contain a full court offense.


----------



## Gavroche

over/under on 30 Marv Albert "YES!" exclamations tonight? I have over.


----------



## cmed

I think Indiana has Miami figured out. Pacers/Spurs really would be an interesting Finals!


----------



## Gavroche

How is birdman still even in the game? this is ridiculous, Nazr Mohammed and J.R. Smith got thrown out of their games for much less in my opinion.


----------



## F1X3R

Gavroche said:


> How is birdman still even in the game? this is ridiculous, Nazr Mohammed and J.R. Smith got thrown out of their games for much less in my opinion.


The TNT announcers oddly reasoned that he wasn't ejected because Tyler didn't go to the ground on the shove. I'm not sure if they were trying to excuse them or just understand their thinking, but I don't get their point since he did fall to the ground on the charge and then Birdman got in an extra shove.


----------



## Nevermind0

prisonofmind said:


>


You can't defend your big strong superstar acting anything but strong and flopping like a little *****, can you?

The Heat are filled with flopping pansies ready to fall on their asses, it's disgraceful to rely on fake falls so the refs give them an undeserving call.


----------



## prisonofmind

Nevermind0 said:


> You can't defend your big strong superstar acting anything but strong and flopping like a little *****, can you?
> 
> The Heat are filled with flopping pansies ready to fall on their asses, it's disgraceful to rely on fake falls so the refs give them an undeserving call.


You do realize there were hardly any free throws this game and for the series Indiana has shot more right? Lol.


----------



## Nevermind0

prisonofmind said:


> You do realize there were hardly any free throws this game and for the series Indiana has shot more right? Lol.


I am aware of that, it doesn't take away from the facts i stated in my previous posts.

One more time for good measure:

"I don't flop. I've never been one of those guys." - Lebron James a few days ago.

>gets fined today by the league for flopping.

:lol


----------



## i just want luv

I'd just like to point out that Indiana has been getting A LOT of treatment in these playoffs. From the New York series to Miami, I didn't watch to much of Atlanta. Roy and Mahimi, Hansberg, none of them are going straight up man. Like 87 percent of the time their not going straight up and the refs are falling for this stuff.

End all end all New york lost because they couldn't get def rebounds, Jr Smith, Felton, and Chandler. I just wonder if anybody is seeing this stuff. I've seen Melo's headband slapped off his head so many times and even get called for offensive fouls against Indi.

Its just so many suspect calls with them isn't it? I don't have devo to rewind, but I believe i'm seeing it clear on the HD replays. Just feels like some mofia love affair is going on with Hibbert and mahimi.

You can't be late to rotations and lean your arms forward and just because your scooting back - call it going straight up. It's a Foul. haha Melo wen't on the verge of insanity trying to get the refs to see this.


----------



## foe

Game 7 for Miami and Indy.


----------



## Cam1

Pacers get no respect, it's ridiculous. Every time they win its about a bad call or Miami players having bad games, never any talk about how good the Pacers are on both sides of the ball. Also, they're doing this without Danny Granger. Solid team all around, they deserve more credit. I really hope they win game 7.


----------



## Nevermind0

This is too funny, LeBronze flopping yet again in game 6! :teeth

No respect for this clown, if he ever gets a statue in his honor and i'm nearby, i'll be sure to stop by just to spit on it.


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> Pacers get no respect, it's ridiculous. Every time they win its about a bad call or Miami players having bad games, never any talk about how good the Pacers are on both sides of the ball. Also, they're doing this without Danny Granger. Solid team all around, they deserve more credit. I really hope they win game 7.


The same people who gave Indiana no chance are now blaming Miami, saying the big 3 is no more. All 20 of ESPN's "experts" picked the Heat of course, but they are already preparing to explain what went wrong with the Heat, as if something changed and no one could see this coming beforehand. smh.


----------



## foe

Hibbert got fined $75,000 for his "no ****" remark. He showed no professionalism for using it but the amount is a little excessive.


----------



## F1X3R

foe said:


> Hibbert got fined $75,000 for his "no ****" remark. He showed no professionalism for using it but the amount is a little excessive.


Only 25,000 less than what kobe got for the F-slur. I'm not sure if what Hibbert said was even an anti-gay slur.

No ****, meaning I'm not a ****, not no homos allowed. Stated not out of pride, but usually within the context of indicating a comment wasn't a come on. Or in Hibbert's case, a kind of that's what she said joke. Unprofessional, inappropriate and a little tasteless, but not necessarily anti-gay.


----------



## cmed

I feel like this game is going to be more interesting than any of the Finals games this year opcorn


----------



## ASB20

I'm biased as a Spurs fan, but SAS vs MIA in the finals is a dream matchup. Team ball vs. the best superstar in the league to determine which style wins - even though LeBron's done his best work when being the ultimate team player and incorporating others. 

I feel like the Spurs have an advantage with their passing (particularly with Manu), but on the other side, LeBron can tear apart Tiago Splitter whenever he drives on him - heck, it worked against Hibbert in Game 7, and Tiago's no Hibs. Still, I'm interested to see if LBJ defends Tony, since it'll leave Kawhi Leonard, Danny Green, and the other Spurs shooters with decent matchups on the perimeter, where San Antonio thrives.

Should be a good one. Hope it goes to 7, even though I wouldn't complain if Duncan and Popovich knocked off the Heat fast...


----------



## prisonofmind

Nevermind0 said:


> I am aware of that, it doesn't take away from the facts i stated in my previous posts.
> 
> One more time for good measure:
> 
> "I don't flop. I've never been one of those guys." - Lebron James a few days ago.
> 
> >gets fined today by the league for flopping.
> 
> :lol


Who cares though, everyone flops.

MIAMI HEAT Eastern Conference Champs 3 years in a row.

Go Beat TEXAS


----------



## Mousey9

Chris Bosh is getting exposed in these playoffs. 12ppg 6rpg? and he's getting paid the same as Lebron?? What is he even doing out there at the three point line? Tim Duncan in his twilight years is about to go Dirk Nowitzki on him.


----------



## Nevermind0

infamous93 said:


> Chris Bosh is getting exposed in these playoffs. 12ppg 6rpg? and he's getting paid the same as Lebron?? What is he even doing out there at the three point line? Tim Duncan in his twilight years is about to go Dirk Nowitzki on him.


Yeah he's over-rated. Miami is a small team and they need people to rebound, Bosh isn't getting the job done. He shouldn't be anywhere near the arc, and he shouldn't do that thing were he opens his huge mouth for an obnoxiously long time, does anyone else hate that? :|


----------



## The Patriot

Was listening to the radio last night and someone was mentioning that Erik Spolestra has to be very concerned with the fact that Greg PopoVich has had 6 weeks (or was it 3) to put together a strategy for his team. 

The Spurs have had time to learn The Heats game plan to put together options, rest players. Underestimating The Spurs is going to be The Heats Downfall tonight, please underestimate The Spurs, please do so that the Spurs can whoop you tonight. 

I give Game 1 to the Spurs but The Heat won't go away that easily, Goes to 7


----------



## F1X3R

The media acts like this is going to be a great series, but I thought the big 3 era was over?


----------



## gunner21

F1X3R said:


> I thought the big 3 era was declared over.


I think the rationale is that Dwyane Wade (who is a huge part of heat) just isn't the same player he was even a couple of years ago and he isn't getting any younger.

Add to that the inability of Boshtrich to get himself going, and Lebron is left all alone.

Kind of ironic since Lebron left Cavs because he didn't have any help and he might be facing the same problems here. :b


----------



## F1X3R

gunner21 said:


> I think the rationale is that Dwyane Wade (who is a huge part of heat) just isn't the same player he was even a couple of years ago and he isn't getting any younger.
> 
> Add to that the inability of Boshtrich to get himself going, and Lebron is left all alone.
> 
> Kind of ironic since Lebron left Cavs because he didn't have any help and he might be facing the same problems here. :b


I agree, it's just funny how the Heat are again the favorites by many when the pundits were ready to bury them after Indiana forced game 7.

Also ironic if the lack of help in Miami leads Lebron back to Cleveland, lol.


----------



## prisonofmind

Suck it haters.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Tony Parker. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## ASB20

Spurs were off from 3 all night and still took that game. What a game. I couldn't take my eyes off that one; LeBron's stat line was incredible, yet Tony...Tony...yikesssss.

Gotta give props to Duncan. He's been such a steady class act for so long, and he keeps doing it over and over again. I'll literally tear up when that guy hangs up his spurs (hah! Pun!)


----------



## foe

I wasn't that impressed with LeBron's stat line, mainly his assists. He'll get those assists all the time as long as he's ball dominant. His 18 rebounds was impressive but the Heat also don't have any legit big guy to grab boards. Bosh was shooting deep 2's and 3's all game long.

You look at Parker's 6 assists, you say, that's average for an elite stating point guard he should have 9 or 10. Well, Parker's team play great ball movement that Duncan, Manu and others will take away some of Parker's assists. NBA don't credit "hockey assists," the passes before the last pass. 

I know LeBron wants to known for being unselfish but 18 points isn't gonna do it for a superstar. You want to be compared to Jordan, Kobe or Bird, you need to take over games and drop 30 with 10 of those in the 4th quarter.

NBA is a superstar league, superstars win games. Role players help out.


----------



## Winds

That shot, wow. When he started dribbling through the lane I thought for sure that he was going to get it ripped from him or if he did get a shot off, it would get blocked and the Spurs would end up taking a clock violation.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

Like I said earlier, the Spurs play a full court style of D that can easily contain the Heat. If the Spurs can take game 2, this series might not see Miami again.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Doomed

I think Joey Crawford and the Miami Heat are going to bounce back tonight and even the series.


----------



## F1X3R

Spurs win tonight and it's over.


----------



## The Patriot

Could Jeff Van Gundy Seriously be the most annoying SportsCaster in the world, other than Chris Gaping Hole CollinsWorth? Every time he opens his mouth its like LeBron James has his hand stuck up his rear end, LeBron James, Miami Heat, he is like a Miami Heat mouth piece, you can see how much man love he has for LeBron, if I had to compare it to Pierre Maguire and his love for Crosby, I would have to say its much worse. 

Seriously I hope The Spurs take Game 2 tonight, though that probably won't shut him up, he'll just yack on and on about how The Heat were cheated by the Ref blah blah. Go Spurs. Get #2 tonight.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Could Jeff Van Gundy Seriously be the most annoying SportsCaster in the world, other than Chris Gaping Hole CollinsWorth? Every time he opens his mouth its like LeBron James has his hand stuck up his rear end, LeBron James, Miami Heat, he is like a Miami Heat mouth piece, you can see how much man love he has for LeBron, if I had to compare it to Pierre Maguire and his love for Crosby, I would have to say its much worse.
> 
> Seriously I hope The Spurs take Game 2 tonight, though that probably won't shut him up, he'll just yack on and on about how The Heat were cheated by the Ref blah blah. Go Spurs. Get #2 tonight.


It seems there are no good national sportscasters anymore, exception Jim Nantz/Phil Simms.


----------



## Mousey9

Lets go Spurs. I hate that I have to miss these weekday games cause of work.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

lol 15 Three's. This is awesome.


----------



## prisonofmind

ThingsRlookingUp said:


> Tony Parker. That's all I gotta say.


Dwyane Wade

that's all I gotta say


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Go USA! Protect America's border from the foreign legion:


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Don't cry for me Argentina, I kept my promise.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

OK, I'll be the first to say it: The Spurs are done. :cry


----------



## Mousey9

Danny Green. That's all I gotta say

If the spurs do end up winning it all, i'm not sure if the NBA would award him the finals MVP since it usually goes to a marquee player but he definitely is deserving so far.


----------



## gunner21

SPURSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!

Suck it Lebron!


----------



## F1X3R

Game 6: ______. That's all I got to say.

A. Lebron James
B. Dwyane Wade
C. Tim Duncan
D. Tony Parker
E. None of the Above

I'll go with E.


----------



## sl10

Erik Spoelstra should be blamed for Heat game 5 loss or even the series. He kept putting Norris Cole in when he was clearly ineffective in guarding any of the spurs player, and on top of that, Norris Cole is struggling offensively.

I also can't figure out what he was thinking kept putting Haslem in instead of birdman, who has the size to guard Duncan, and he's playing lights out in the playoffs. Haslem always double team for no reason, leaving his man wide open for either a layup or pass to the 3 point shooters. 

Instead of putting Norris Cole in, he should've put James as the point guard, and play Mike Miller more, especially pick roll offense to either free him up for a 3 or have someone roll to the basket. 

It also doesn't help that James clearly lost the touch and confidence. This series kind of reminds me of the Heat and Mavs finals, when James and Wade struggled whenever the other team outplayed them. I thought superstars should play with more fire when the other team was ahead. Especially James, when the Heat is ahead or tie game, he plays with more confidence, but when the Heat is down big, he tends to pass the ball even when he is wide open for a jump shot.


----------



## Swamp Preist

Go Spurs Go! 

Manu Ginobili, aka the greatest ball handling wizard in the NBA, came up big for San Antonio. Hopefully his regained level of intensity carries over into South Beach, so the Spurs can close this out.


----------



## prisonofmind

*Come on Back SA*

If you win OUR title in this house you deserve it.


----------



## cmed

I wonder if Duncan or Ginobili retires if they win it tonight. Seems like as good a time as ever.


----------



## Theillusiveman

The Spurs are going to get no calls to night. The league will make sure it hits game 7.

If I'm wrong, I'll by everyone a pony...


----------



## The Patriot

All the best to the Spurs tonight, NBA Finals Go and reach for that Trophy its time for the Spurs again Play with the Heart of a Champion :clap:clap, I know Spurs fans here who are pretty excited I'm sure, lets get it done tonight Spurs. All in with Spurs fever


----------



## i just want luv

Since this is possibly the last game of the season I'll count the Questionable / Missed / wrong calls.

*Spurs:* 
[spoiler= first half]1. (Lenard and1 = away with offensive foul) 1Q
2. (Diaw made shot = probable offensive foul, didn't see it) 1Q
3. (Splitter gets foul = away with offensive foul) 1Q: 33 secs
4. (Greene stop = away with probable foul on Wade) 2Q: 7 mins
5. (Diaw score = probable travel on pump fake) 2Q 50ish secs [/spoiler]

6. (Lenard rebound = over the back) 3Q: 9mins
7. (Diaw rebound = offensive foul) 3Q: 5mins
8. (Parker and1 = questionable) 3Q: 5mins
9. (Parker gets foul = Bail out) 3Q: 4mins
10. (spurs stop = Lebron probably got fouled) 3Q: 2mins
11. (LeBron offensive foul = Parker flop) 4Q: 3mins

*Heat:* 
[spoiler= first half]1. (Battier = Duncan should have a and1) 1Q: 2mins
2. (Bosh = Duncan should have a and1) 2Q: 6mins
3. (Didn't see = away with possible foul on Parker- spurs still score) 2Q: 5mins
4. (James gets foul = Bail out) 2Q: 4mins [/spoiler]

5. (Ray = stepped out of bounds but got called for a Parker flop anyway) 3Q: secs


----------



## i just want luv

Birdman needs to get back man. He shouldn't be pressuring back court, Spurs running them every time he does.


----------



## Cam1

Well this is fun.


----------



## cmed

lol Mike Miller. No sneaker? No problem.


----------



## i just want luv

Love what I'm seeing from LeBron. He's really caring about this game. He doesn't give a rats *** about the headband anymore. You can never EVER say that any other time.

It may sound funny but that earned some cool/heart points in my book, little hero story moment. This lets you know they're really on their last legs.


----------



## i just want luv

Oh my GOSH PARKER!!! And Chalmers probably just gave the game away.
Please Miami turn the clutch genes on! I want a Game 7 for the season ender!

SHIZ Getting real.. No LeBron I'm feeling for you man, your gonna get so much hate. But man I feel for you, he played his heart out. But Damn he needs to shoot the dang ball.


----------



## i just want luv

YEEAAAHHHHHHHH!!! Go out with a bang at least! I don't care what anyone says LeBron deserves nothing but credit for today. Chalmers was the turning point that lead a 7 point swing.


----------



## i just want luv

Ommmgggggggggggggggggggggg~!!!


OOOOOO MYYYYYY FRRRRREEEEEEEEKKKKKKKIIIINNN GOOOOOOOOOOSSSSHHHHH!!!

SAn antonios about to break our hearts I can feel it though.


----------



## cmed

Holy crap Ray Allen just took 10 years off my life.


----------



## foe

We got overtime. 

This is one of the greatest Finals game in years, maybe decades.

Having Duncan on the bench might cost them this game. Bosh was able to grab the offensive rebound and dished it out to Allen.


----------



## WhoDey85

Ray Allen saves the day. That was clutch.


----------



## i just want luv

This is frekn insane guys. The biggest shot of Ray's career! The biggest shot of LeBron's career. We have to have a game 7! Please make it happen.


----------



## WhoDey85

That wasn't a foul Lebron!


----------



## cmed

Put t mac in lol


----------



## foe

People are gonna talking about that LeBron elbow on Green that didn't get called, and the Allen foul on Manu that didn't get called.

Both happened in the last 60 seconds or so.


----------



## WhoDey85

I don't really care who wins I'm just glad it's going to a game 7.


----------



## peopleperson51783

Very upset right now


----------



## prisonofmind

What's up mother ****ers!?


----------



## prisonofmind




----------



## SilentLyric

Yikes...spurs should have had that one. No bad calls, just Spurs made a mistake sitting Duncan (I think they could have gotten a rebound after Lebron missed) and then Manu screws up twice in a row, throwing the ball to no one and then trying to drive inside. Sigh, of course Spurs, if you screw up, the Heat will take advantage of that. Stupid Spurs. Now you are the team that is in big trouble...


----------



## Nevermind0

prisonofmind said:


> What's up mother ****ers!?


I will tell you what's up.

First of all, LeBron's legacy was severely damaged in this series. The damage can not be undone, he averaged 16.5 for the first THREE games of the series, that is beyond pathetic for "The Best Player in The World". All conversations of comparing this LeBron clown to Jordan have forever ended.

Did you see that play when LeBron elbowed Green and lost the ball out of bounce? He was LUCKY that he didn't get called for a foul and yet he starts complaining to the ref? that's absolutely absurd, what a joke.

The world has seen that LeBron has chocked and not delivered in crunch time one too many times and this series has reestablished the fact that LeBron cracks under pressure, he could learn a thing or two from Tony Parker for sure.

He will not get CLOSE to 7 championships, he bought the glass display case for his 7 rings before he even won a single one. How arrogant is that? **** LeBron, I would personally SPIT on his statue if he ever gets one, NO RESPECT FOR THIS CLOWN.

Call us haters all you want since that is your go-to comeback to people who rightfully criticize LeBron but i'll say this: LeBron will NEVER be respected the way that Jordan and Kobe were in their primes. 

Dealwithit.jpg


----------



## foe

Having Duncan on the bench that allowed Bosh to grab the offensive rebound (and dish to Allen for the game-tying 3) was a big mistake on Popovich. 

Very similar to Pacers' caoch Vogel having Hibbert on the bench that allowed LeBron to get a lay-up during their ECF series.


----------



## Swamp Preist

The only thing Spurs fans can feel good about is the fact that this was do or die for Miami and they didn't even show up until the fourth.


----------



## i just want luv

I was criticizing Chalmers the whole time, I didn't even realize he had 20 points. He just got me so mad with that almost game clinching turnover late in the 4th.


----------



## prisonofmind

Nevermind0 said:


> I will tell you what's up.
> 
> First of all, LeBron's legacy was severely damaged in this series. The damage can not be undone, he averaged 16.5 for the first THREE games of the series, that is beyond pathetic for "The Best Player in The World". All conversations of comparing this LeBron clown to Jordan have forever ended.
> 
> Did you see that play when LeBron elbowed Green and lost the ball out of bounce? He was LUCKY that he didn't get called for a foul and yet he starts complaining to the ref? that's absolutely absurd, what a joke.
> 
> The world has seen that LeBron has chocked and not delivered in crunch time one too many times and this series has reestablished the fact that LeBron cracks under pressure, he could learn a thing or two from Tony Parker for sure.
> 
> He will not get CLOSE to 7 championships, he bought the glass display case for his 7 rings before he even won a single one. How arrogant is that? **** LeBron, I would personally SPIT on his statue if he ever gets one, NO RESPECT FOR THIS CLOWN.
> 
> Call us haters all you want since that is your go-to comeback to people who rightfully criticize LeBron but i'll say this: LeBron will NEVER be respected the way that Jordan and Kobe were in their primes.
> 
> Dealwithit.jpg


That was a hilarious read for me and I'm only a Lebron fan because he came to Miami. Your hate is so blatant you can't enjoy the greatest player of this era. Yes I realize he wasn't clutch at the very end, wanna talk about the reality of Kobe's actual lack of clutchness? PM Me, don't want to saturate this thread with bull****. But if you feel like doing any legwork look up some more in depth stats on how clutch Kobo really is - 82games.com

I don't care about Lebron's individual accolades nearly as much as I care about hanging another championship banner. I'm from Palm Beach Florida grew up and lived there til I was 21. << Not a bandwagoner. I also love my Miami Dolphins Miami Hurricanes and Florida Panthers. So suck it. My favorite Heat players are still Alonzo Mourning, Tim Hardaway, and Dwyane Wade, in that order.


----------



## Doomed

The Spurs were a free throw away (Leonard miss) and a offensive rebound away from a championship. Painful way for a team to lose but Miami earned that win in overtime. I don't know how the Spurs can recover to win a game 7 they looked mentally drained after that loss.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> I was criticizing Chalmers the whole time, I didn't even realize he had 20 points. He just got me so mad with that almost game clinching turnover late in the 4th.


Come on don't through Mario under the bus! What about lebron's two TO's in the last minute, lol?

Interesting, Miami is clamping down on Green and the Spurs 3's, yet the Heat are playing their best with their 3pt lineup in w/ Wade and Bosh on the bench.


----------



## scarpia

SilentLuke said:


> Yikes...spurs should have had that one. No bad calls, just Spurs made a mistake sitting Duncan (I think they could have gotten a rebound after Lebron missed) and then Manu screws up twice in a row, throwing the ball to no one and then trying to drive inside. Sigh, of course Spurs, if you screw up, the Heat will take advantage of that. Stupid Spurs. Now you are the team that is in big trouble...


 They made a lot of mistakes. They should have fouled when up 3 points so no one had a chance to sink a 3-pointer.


----------



## i just want luv

F1X3R said:


> Come on don't through Mario under the bus! What about lebron's two TO's in the last minute, lol?


Both had me leaning. Chalmers just struck first and gave up the lead in the process, y'know.

One of those moments where they took the lead by Chalmers-LeBron P/R - Let LeBron take it from there. Then out of nowhere Chalmers decides to drive and pass it between 3 defenders. Lose the lead because of that in the last minute, it felt like death. It's like "COME ONNNNNNN WHYYY!?? WHYY MARIO!?? GET OUT THE GAME!"


----------



## The Patriot

How is it that The Spurs outplayed the Heat for 85 percent of the game then turned into the '86 Red Sox for the last 15 percent? I don't understand why Coach Popovitch took Duncan out. Tim had 17 rebounds. Pacers Frank Vogel made a big mistake to let Roy Hibbet out against Miami in Game 1. Gregg makes a big mistake... I know Tim Duncan is what 37 and he probably didn't want him to run out of gas but he had the chance to grab a rebound and secure their 4th title.


----------



## YouWillWin

Honestly I have to give the edge to the spurs. Tim Duncan is about to play his official last game. The playoff experience and pop. I have to edge it too the spurs. Tim plays every game like it's his last anyways. Now knowing it's his last, and everyone on that team knows this could be their last, and maybe only trip to the finals. I feel right now, spurs have more to lose. LeBron wants the win, but he also knows he'll get back. It's a tough one to call.


----------



## The Patriot

Was Literally Laughing at the Fairweather and Bandwagon Heat Fans, trying to get back into Arena after bailing and being denied, bet you they all started complaining about how unfair it is, how they paid money to get in, trust me they'll cry foul about it. What a bunch of Morons. I absolutely agree with Chris Bosh except on one point. Don't even bother watching at home either.


----------



## Cam1

The Spurs had a great opportunity to put Miami away and blew it, now Miami can ride the momentum into game 7. I wonder if the Spurs can bounce back from that? I hope so.


----------



## peopleperson51783

Felt like puking after game 6. We will get em tonight! Go spurs go!


----------



## cmed

Today sort of feels like Christmas eve 8)

I have a strange feeling San Antonio is going to win in a big way. I don't care who wins though. I just want to see a good game that doesn't go into overtime. These games start late enough as it is.


----------



## fonz

Spurs blew it,am expecting a blowout win for the Heat but hopefully the Spurs can surprise


----------



## Mugen Souls

fonz said:


> Spurs blew it,am expecting a blowout win for the Heat but hopefully the Spurs can surprise


Yeah it's clear you can't leave it in the hands of the officials. The Heat or going to get the call everytime. To me tonight is either blowout or nothing. The refs will help the Heat regain a lead of 9 or less.


----------



## fonz

I just hope it's not 2010 all over again,when the Celtics were leading by like 13 early in the 3rd quarter in game 7 only to have the rug pulled from under them to lose to the Lakers in LA


----------



## Cam1

Neither team really playing as well as expected, other than James. Leonard is impressive. I want the Spurs to win but don't really care - just want a close game that goes down to the wire.


----------



## matty

I dont like either team but I do like LBJ. Never really thought I would go for the heat but I kinda want them to win.


----------



## Cam1

Don't worry Ginobli, it's not a big game or anything. Him and Green are looking brutal.


----------



## cmed

I feel like I'm watching Rocky fight Apollo Creed. San Antonio just won't stay down. Can't believe they're still in this game.


----------



## Limmy

Heat won

/thread


----------



## Swamp Preist

Congratulations Miami on buying another championship.:clap And people actually think this is legitimate... what a joke. The NBA is becoming like baseball (i.e. unwatchable) :roll


----------



## F1X3R

Ginoooobliiiiiiiii played every game besides 5 like he was on the take.


----------



## i just want luv

*The Perfect Bracket: Miami, Indiana / Spurs, Memphis= (Miami)-61*

-----------------------------------(Picks before the playoffs)-------------------------

*I just want luv:* Knicks-6 / Heat-16 & Houston-2 / GSW-6.. Finals:Knicks (Total) = *30*



scooby said:


> Spurs-15 wins / Grizzlies-8 wins
> Heat-16 wins / Knicks-6 wins
> 
> Winners = Heat +5 (Total) = *50*





Lmatic3030 said:


> East
> Heat-16
> Nets-3
> 
> West
> Thunder-5
> Spurs-15
> 
> NBA Champion - Spurs (Total) = *39*





SilentLuke said:


> east:
> bucks-0
> bulls-5
> 
> west:
> spurs-15
> lakers-0
> 
> winner bucks (Total) = *20*





rumbleroar said:


> East: Heat-16, Pacers-11
> West: Spurs-15, Thunder-5
> 
> Winner = Spurs (Total) = *47*





anonymid said:


> Heat-16
> Celtics (homer pick) - 2
> Thunder - 5
> Spurs - 15
> 
> Heat +5 (Total) = *38*





fight2finish said:


> Heat-16 / Knicks-6
> Thunder-5 / Warriors-6
> 
> WARRIORS (Total) = *33*





Andrew4 said:


> East: Heat-16 & Pacers-11
> West: Thunder-5 & Spurs-15
> 
> Champs: Heat+5 (Total) = *52*





Zeppelin said:


> I got:
> 
> East:Heat-16 & Knicks-6
> 
> West:Clippers-2 & Spurs-15
> 
> Winners: Heat+5 (Total) = *44*





WhoDey85 said:


> Thunder-5
> Spurs-15
> Heat-16
> Pacers-11
> 
> Thunder winning the whole thing. (Total) = *47*





F1X3R said:


> .
> 
> Grizzlies-8
> Nuggets-2
> --------
> Knicks-6
> Bulls-5
> 
> Nuggets (Total) = *21*





The Patriot said:


> My NBA Playoff Picks.
> 
> Taking in the East
> Heat-16
> Celtics-2
> 
> and in the West
> Spurs-15
> Denver -2
> 
> NBA Champion-Spurs (Total) = *35*
> 
> Anything can happen but I see Ginobilli continue to be a beast.


------------------------(Top ballers)------------------------

*1st place)* *Andrew4*-52

2nd) *Scooby*-50 (1 pick away from the perfect bracket)

3rd) *rumbleroar*-47 (A spurs win short of the top)

3rd) *WhoDey85*-47 (1 pick away from the top bracket.)

Maybe next year we'll add on to this game. gg


----------



## peopleperson51783

Ouch!!!! Nuff said. Cant watch sports center for at least a week now. Hats off to the heat. But this is rough to take as a spurs fan.


----------



## scooby

i just want luv said:


> *The Perfect Bracket: Miami, Indiana / Spurs, Memphis= (Miami)-61*
> 
> -----------------------------------(Picks before the playoffs)-------------------------
> 
> *I just want luv:* Knicks-6 / Heat-16 & Houston-2 / GSW-6.. Finals:Knicks (Total) = *30*
> 
> ------------------------(Top ballers)------------------------
> 
> *1st place)* *Andrew4*-52
> 
> 2nd) *Scooby*-50 (1 pick away from the perfect bracket)
> 
> 3rd) *rumbleroar*-47 (A spurs win short of the top)
> 
> 3rd) *WhoDey85*-47 (1 pick away from the top bracket.)
> 
> Maybe next year we'll add on to this game. gg


I was so conflicted on choosing who would make it to the ECF out of Knicks and Pacers, I should have changed my pick.

I really wanted the Spurs to win it all, besides my pick for the Heat to take it. I had my Duncan Jersey on watching at home. I wanted him to get 1 more ring. He's the reason I won the SAS fantasy league this year too.


----------



## SilentLyric

lol cmon man, you made me look bad


----------



## i just want luv

haha don't sweat it, we're both in the bottom 3


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> haha don't sweat it, we're both in the bottom 3


The big 3.


----------



## SilentLyric

peopleperson51783 said:


> Ouch!!!! Nuff said. Cant watch sports center for at least a week now. Hats off to the heat. But this is rough to take as a spurs fan.


after game 6, I was pretty much getting used to the feeling that the heat were going to be champions again, as horrible as that feeling is.


----------



## YouWillWin

I thought spurs was gone win. LBJ son, best in the world. Everyone at work thinks it's conspiracy. How you make two threes in 26 seconds on conspiracy, magnets? lol .. Heat son. LeBron has the number 6 on his jersey for a reason. Think about it. Ya diiiiiiggg lol


----------

